# Disc/Belt Sander Question



## dankc908 (Dec 28, 2011)

I currently have a 2" belt/6" disc sander that I bought at Sears several years ago.  About a year ago, or so, I was trying to replace the sanding disc and, in order to get to the disc, I had to break the piece that wouldn't allow the disc table to move.  I put it back and it work just "ok".  I am now thinking that I want a 4" belt/6" disc sander but am hesitant to go back to the Crapsman junk at my local Sears.  My question is:  would this be an improvement or am I better off waiting until I can afford something more substantial.  My shop is "space challenged" and this Grizzly model would replace my current sander.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 28, 2011)

dankc908 said:


> My question is:  would this be an improvement or am I better off waiting until I can afford something more substantial.  My shop is "space challenged" and this Grizzly model would replace my current sander.



I had one of these.  The tool rest is too flimsy and the screw that holds it in is a hex cap screw.  Notice the past tense in the first sentence?  I wanted to use the tool to sharpen my lathe tools, but it didn't work very well.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the PSI sharpening system.  I will want this for doing some sanding of 3-4" wide boards and to help remove 'excess' wood from bandsaw boxes, etc.


----------



## larryc (Dec 28, 2011)

dankc908 said:


> I currently have a 2" belt/6" disc sander that I bought at Sears several years ago.  About a year ago, or so, I was trying to replace the sanding disc and, in order to get to the disc, I had to break the piece that wouldn't allow the disc table to move.  I put it back and it work just "ok".  I am now thinking that I want a 4" belt/6" disc sander but am hesitant to go back to the Crapsman junk at my local Sears.  My question is:  would this be an improvement or am I better off waiting until I can afford something more substantial.  My shop is "space challenged" and this Grizzly model would replace my current sander.



I had a Porter Cable something like your Sears but I was very unhappy with the dust collection. Since I had good dust collection at the lathe I came up with this unit that will allow me to sand just about anything.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Byrnes 5" disc sander, and it is a sweet little machine.  It's pricey ($325), but a high quality disc sander for use on small items, such as pen segmenting.


----------



## jd99 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have the craftsman 6x48 /9" belt sander and have no issues with it, I looked at the 4" and didn't like the way it was constructed so I went to the larger model.

I build band saw boxes, and having the wider belt helps out a lot. The only thing I did was get an extra table so I didn't have to keep swaping it from the belt to the disc, and back.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 29, 2011)

jdmyers4 said:


> I have a Byrnes 5" disc sander, and it is a sweet little machine. It's pricey ($325), but a high quality disc sander for use on small items, such as pen segmenting.


 
When I get rich and famous, the Byrnes is the disc sander that I will buy. In the meantime, I use a $99 Ryobi combination disc/belt sander. It is one step better than nothing, BUT with enough tweaking you can make it square a pen blank.


----------



## Richard Van Hulle (Dec 29, 2011)

I have used the Harbor Freight 12 inch disk sander and I am very happy with it. They have two models, 12 inch @ $140.00 and 10 inch @ $90.00. I use a disk lube and they last for ever doing my pen blanks. 
Richard Van Hulle,      Aiken Pen & Pencil


----------



## Wildman (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you can do better buying locally than Grizzly model. Not sure if still current but Amazon.com had this model for $59.99+$24.49 shipping.

Few years ago bought Hitachi 4” x 36” with 8” disc on sale for about $130 with tax from Lowes. Not sure this model available anywhere anymore. Made a wood coupling to connect sander to Shop Vac didn’t like the bag dust collector.  

Sears at the time had same style looked like it came from Harbor freight. 

Just ordered a Alumina Zirconia Planer belt & 5 pack of 8” aluminum oxide cloth PSA discs from Klingspor.  Like AZ belt hope will outlast AO Belts from Lowes.


----------

